# The Crown Villas at LHVC Resort (#6993)



## debs (Feb 20, 2010)

Hello-

I have an exchange on-hold for LHVC. I've done alot of reading specific to this resort and the mandortory AI.  There is truly mixed reviews and based on same...one year can make a difference.  Has any one been there within the last 3-6 months.  Would like to take 4 other folks, however, its expensive and I would feel soooooooooooo bad  if it wasn't up to snuff!  I've read its much cheaper to rent from an owner, this appears to be specific to the AI fees and would appear this doesn't apply if only staying 4-5 nights...paying the exchange fee.

I'm truly    Please help...maybe I've just read too much!!

Thanks in advance!!


----------

